# New to kayak fishing



## electronpusher (Aug 3, 2019)

Hey all, new to the forum here. I'm looking into getting into kayak fishing and mostly want to fish saltwater and the James river for catfish. 

I'm looking for advice on how to proceed. I was in the market for a used Tarpon 120 or similar but didn't want to drop the prices I was seeing on Craigslist for my first boat so I picked up this ancient Necky Dolphin with a Aqua Bound paddle for $200. I've taken it out and practiced reentry and paddled a few miles(Wow it's fast!) and have now started rigging it for fishing. I added a Scotty flush mount rod holder and a paddle holder today. I'm in about $260 so far.

Next I'm planning on getting a seat and a couple flush mount rod holders behind the seat. 

What worries me is that 1. the kayak is not as stable as most fishing kayaks and 2. the access hole behind the seat makes it hard to reach my gear in the back.

What do you all think? Should I continue to invest in this boat and take it on the ocean? Should I add outriggers to aid in stability? 

Do you all have advice on fishing off the coast safely? I'd love to target spanish and kings; how far should I be looking at going off the coast for them? I plan to purchase a waterproof VHF radio before I go anywhere off the coast.

Thanks!


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. I have an Ocean Kayak Big Game 2. I fish inlets and bays but don’t go off shore. My wife got a kayak and follows me around with the two 6 & 8 Lb poodles. I bought stabilizers for hers and it made a world of difference.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

I don’t think I’d take that offshore, but that’s a personal choice and your comfort level. I’d keep checking Craigslist or other re-sale sites for a used 12ft more stable kayak. 

I have the wilderness ride 115 and 135, tarpon 120 is good. I wouldn’t go offshore with anything less than my 115. Did it in a tarpon 100 and I didn’t feel stable. Not a good feeling with sharks in the water. 

Look at Malibu’s, Jackson, Old Town, Vibe, your stable kayaks aren’t always the fastest. I wouldn’t purchase anything that you can’t transfer to your new kayak when you get it. 

Just my .02 worth


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Practice in shallow water first. Flip your kayak completely over and practice re-entry. The water must be deeper than you are tall.


----------



## puritmpgonf (11 mo ago)

I'm looking to get into kayak fishing and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions as to which make /model kayak would be good for a beginner looking at mostly river fishing in the swan and canning rivers in Perth?

I'm looking for something stable I can move around in without having to worry about falling out every time a boat goes past dog friendly inflatable kayak. Not too worried about speed.

Any help any can provide would be much appreciated.


----------

